# Fedor Impressive...Or Not? Opinions



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

I do nto knwo much abour Pride, so after hearing so much about Cro Cop, I looked up on him more. Found out what people are talking about. I also hear/read so much about Fedor. Seems like a lot of people pretty much worship the guy and talk as though he is dominant like no other fighter out there. So naturally I went on the net looking up some of his fights. I think I watched 3 or 4 fights, and none of them were reallt impressive. Sure, the ones I watched, he won, but not really impressively. I saw one from when he fought Babalu. It looked like it was an older fight, so I know someone will come up with a real lame excuse like he was young then or something supid like that, but I was not impressed with him at all. He did not look all that great in the fight. That doesn't say much considering Chuck took Sobral out 2 times by knockout, yet Fedor didn't do much to him in the fight. 

Basically I was wanting some opinions on if this guy is really that impressive. I think he isn't. He might have a good record, but that doesn't make him impressive in my eyes. So other than the lame nuthugger types that will say he is god, what do you all think about him?:dunno:


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

ok heres the short explanation that you can understand easily..

you looked up crocop, and found him impressive right?
so that being said..
fedor beat crocop.

2+2=4


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

I did not say I was impressed with Cro Cop. He has some pretty impressive fights though from what I have seen.

What I have seen from Fedor was not impressive. 

2+2=4 but has nothing to do with Fedor. Just because he beat Cro Cop doesn't make him impressive. I have only seen I think 4 fights I watch a little bit ago. None of those were impressive wins. 

The only fight I saw so far where dominated was against some fat black guy. Nothing impressive so far. I am going to keep looking. 
I just wonder if I am the only one that doesn't think he is the greatest fighter.


----------



## x2lacrosse (Sep 27, 2006)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> I did not say I was impressed with Cro Cop. He has some pretty impressive fights though from what I have seen.
> 
> What I have seen from Fedor was not impressive.
> 
> ...


You'd have to watch more than a few fights to see if someone is truly impressive or not. If you were to watch the 3rd Arlovski/Sylvia fight, you would think that Arlovski is a joke. But he's not. Since Filipovic is considered one of the top HW's in the world, I would say that Fedor beating him is pretty impressive. 

Also, it's NOT a lame excuse to say that someone wasn't that good earlier in their careers due to age and/or experience. As with anything else in life, experience is important. It has EVERYTHING to do with being a successful fighter. You can have all the physical talent in the world, but you get better w/ experience.

I've only seen a few of Fedor's fights as well, but I am impressed with him. While I wouldn't dub him the greatest in the world, it's only b/c you can't truly say that about someone until they've fought competitors from around the world and different organizations.


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

dont know why he doesnt impress u who are u simon cowell.fedor is undefeated in pride fc and not only that has beat every contender and beat them well.recently beating mark hunt mark coleman/zulu.lets put it this way name one fighter that would beat him


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Watch Fedor - Crocop
Fedor - Nogueira 1,2
The Babalu fight was 5 years ago man, Chuck got submitted byt Jeremy Horn 8 years ago, and at that time he was older than Fedor was druing the Babalu fight. Dont even try to compare. Lame excuse? You only have to make excuses for losers (aka chuck's losses to Horn, Jackson, Couture). I will never say chuck is unimpressive, but you have done very little research and your opinion is rash. You can believe whatever you want and accuse people of nuthuggery - but those same people will accuse you of hating. So a little more research before you make assumptions.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I think that you would need to see more from him. And then everybody can have an off day. Look at Fedor against Hunt. Now a lot of people think Hunt is a god. Why? Because Fedor is excellant and Fedor has beat a lot of excellant fighters. Fedor has beaten guys who have been looked at as the best fighters in the world. Is that not impressive enough? I think when he starts pulling the judo/***** out is when he is most impressive.


----------



## johnnybravo1980 (Nov 1, 2006)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> I do nto knwo much abour Pride, so after hearing so much about Cro Cop, I looked up on him more. Found out what people are talking about. I also hear/read so much about Fedor. Seems like a lot of people pretty much worship the guy and talk as though he is dominant like no other fighter out there. So naturally I went on the net looking up some of his fights. I think I watched 3 or 4 fights, and none of them were reallt impressive. Sure, the ones I watched, he won, but not really impressively. I saw one from when he fought Babalu. It looked like it was an older fight, so I know someone will come up with a real lame excuse like he was young then or something supid like that, but I was not impressed with him at all. He did not look all that great in the fight. That doesn't say much considering Chuck took Sobral out 2 times by knockout, yet Fedor didn't do much to him in the fight.
> 
> Basically I was wanting some opinions on if this guy is really that impressive. I think he isn't. He might have a good record, but that doesn't make him impressive in my eyes. So other than the lame nuthugger types that will say he is god, what do you all think about him?:dunno:


ok i dont mean to be rude but you must be completely undeducated when it comes to mma fighters if you think Fedor is unimpressive. I know its your opinion, but in this instance, your opinion is wrong and should not be aired. 

What 4 fights have you watched? you watched a fight with Sobral, if you knew anything about mma, you would know that the fight was fought under "Rings" rule, where you cannot strike to the face when on the floor. Hence Fedors main strenght is ground and pound. 

If you really want to see Fedor. Then see how he dominated Noguiera in both fights. (Nog would easily be ufc hw champ). Watch him beat Crocop who is a world class kickboxer and probably has the best takedown defence out of all fighters (he will be ufc hw champ soon). Watch him beat Mark Hunt with a broken toe going into the fight. Watch how he shrugs of a brutal slam by Randleman then submit him a minute later. Then watch him destroy, Schilt, Goodridge, Herring, Coleman (twice) and Fujita.

If after all of this you are still unimpressed with Fedor, then you should go back to watching Big Daddy fight Giant Haystack


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

johnnybravo hit it right on. You probably saw the Babalu and Arona fights which were under Rings rules and eliminate Fedors main strength. Plus, that was along time ago and his stand up and subs have evolved a ton since then. Watch the fights johnnybravo listed and you'll see what we all mean.

If you still dont think Fedor is the most impressive fighter in all mma after you watch these I will call you an idiot.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

johnnybravo1980 said:


> ok i dont mean to be rude but you must be completely undeducated when it comes to mma fighters if you think Fedor is unimpressive. I know its your opinion, but in this instance, your opinion is wrong and should not be aired.
> 
> What 4 fights have you watched? you watched a fight with Sobral, if you knew anything about mma, you would know that the fight was fought under "Rings" rule, where you cannot strike to the face when on the floor. Hence Fedors main strenght is ground and pound.
> 
> ...


I agree, the fights you saw were his least impressive watch him **** Goodrich thats funny, and herring is funny too


----------



## TheZar (Sep 23, 2006)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> I do nto knwo much abour Pride, so after hearing so much about Cro Cop, I looked up on him more. Found out what people are talking about. I also hear/read so much about Fedor. Seems like a lot of people pretty much worship the guy and talk as though he is dominant like no other fighter out there. So naturally I went on the net looking up some of his fights. I think I watched 3 or 4 fights, and none of them were reallt impressive. Sure, the ones I watched, he won, but not really impressively. I saw one from when he fought Babalu. It looked like it was an older fight, so I know someone will come up with a real lame excuse like he was young then or something supid like that, but I was not impressed with him at all. He did not look all that great in the fight. That doesn't say much considering Chuck took Sobral out 2 times by knockout, yet Fedor didn't do much to him in the fight.
> 
> Basically I was wanting some opinions on if this guy is really that impressive. I think he isn't. He might have a good record, but that doesn't make him impressive in my eyes. So other than the lame nuthugger types that will say he is god, what do you all think about him?:dunno:


take note first that this fight took part in the RINGS organization where strikes to the head on the ground were disallowed so an element of Fedor's game (his GnP) was taken away...

with that said, Fedor is the best fighter in the world...he is capable of fighting both on the ground, whether its through grappling or GnP and hes tough on his feet...he has beaten every fighter that has been placed before him and has taken out the top HWs in the world from CroCop to Minotauro (Antonio Nogueira if you dont know) to Semmy Schilt (the current K-1 GP Champion, a man that stands at 6-10 and has a fight style similar to that of Sylvia)....

Fedor may not look dominant in some of his performances, but he is, without doubt, the best fighter in the world and if you are not impressed by that, well then, i dunno what to say....


----------



## NICK C (Nov 19, 2006)

Not much I can say here, words can't explain. Fedor is the man, he can beat anybody in the world regardless of weight class. In my opinion he is the best combat athlete of our generation. Have a look a this site, it is from a previous thread.

MMA TOP 10 GREATEST | Jonathan Brown


----------



## NICK C (Nov 19, 2006)

Oh yeah. I've heard that Fedor gets bored in his fights and gives his opponents the oppurtunity to do something that would challenge him. That could explain why some his fights last a bit longer than they should. He does seem like he turns it on and off at will. Just a rumor I read on the net somewhere.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

I heard that he eats broken glass for breakfast and lifts railway cars for a workout. I also heard that he once killed a man, just by looking at him funny. 


Seriously though, Fedor is pretty damn good. He's beaten the best the world has to offer at this point, so that pretty much makes him the man.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

NICK C said:


> Oh yeah. I've heard that Fedor gets bored in his fights and gives his opponents the oppurtunity to do something that would challenge him. That could explain why some his fights last a bit longer than they should. He does seem like he turns it on and off at will. Just a rumor I read on the net somewhere.


I never heard that rumour but I always wondered that. I've noticed him turn it off or seem bored in alot of fights. I dont know if its true or not but its always just been a thought I had.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

TheZar said:


> take note first that this fight took part in the RINGS organization where strikes to the head on the ground were disallowed so an element of Fedor's game (his GnP) was taken away...
> 
> with that said, Fedor is the best fighter in the world...he is capable of fighting both on the ground, whether its through grappling or GnP and hes tough on his feet...he has beaten every fighter that has been placed before him and has taken out the top HWs in the world from CroCop to Minotauro (Antonio Nogueira if you dont know) to Semmy Schilt (the current K-1 GP Champion, a man that stands at 6-10 and has a fight style similar to that of Sylvia)....
> 
> Fedor may not look dominant in some of his performances, but he is, without doubt, the best fighter in the world and if you are not impressed by that, well then, i dunno what to say....


Your exactly right. But Fedor does look dominant in almost all of his fights and all you pretty much gotta do is discount some of his RINGS fights. All his fights in Pride are pretty heavily dominated. 

Pretty much all of Fedors Pride fights are available on dailymotion.com All you gotta do is type Fedor on google, click FightFinder Fedor Emelianenko when it comes up and it will give you a list of all his past fights. Just go to dailymotion and type Fedor vs so and so and watch all his fights. Watch ALL of them, and DO NOT just watch highlights.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

asskicker said:


> If you still dont think Fedor is the most impressive fighter in all mma after you watch these I will call you an idiot.



That was a little harsh as a moderator don't you think?


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

ruban said:


> That was a little harsh as a moderator don't you think?


I suppose but c'mon Fedor not impressive? Besides I didnt call him an idiot. i tried to guid him in the right path to great fights by the greatest fighter ever so he can better his mma knowledge. And isnt that really what a forums for? Now all I said was he'd be stupid to think Fedors not the best after he watches the videos and thats just my opinion.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I suppose but c'mon Fedor not impressive? Besides I didnt call him an idiot. i tried to guid him in the right path to great fights by the greatest fighter ever so he can better his mma knowledge. And isnt that really what a forums for? Now all I said was he'd be stupid to think Fedors not the best after he watches the videos and thats just my opinion.


I completely understand how you can get irritated by an illegitimate statement like that. Fedor is the King.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I suppose but c'mon Fedor not impressive? Besides I didnt call him an idiot. i tried to guid him in the right path to great fights by the greatest fighter ever so he can better his mma knowledge. And isnt that really what a forums for? Now all I said was he'd be stupid to think Fedors not the best after he watches the videos and thats just my opinion.




Did you neg rep me?

I had 83 an hour ago and I'm one down now...


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

ruban said:


> Did you neg rep me?
> 
> I had 83 an hour ago and I'm one down now...


No, if I would've neg repped you, you would be 2 down.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Damn =/

Someone out there hates me! lol

Anyways, I can see how you would react that way, seeing as how your signature is pretty, umm, "pro Fedor." You acknowledged the fact of the matter so it's not as if you didn't completely care. Carry on! :thumbsup:


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

ruban said:


> Damn =/
> 
> Someone out there hates me! lol
> 
> Anyways, I can see how you would react that way, seeing as how your signature is pretty, umm, "pro Fedor." You acknowledged the fact of the matter so it's not as if you didn't completely care. Carry on! :thumbsup:


my rep has gone down without being negative repped.. just means you gotta positive rep more

a neg rep is a red rep in your user cp list


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Really?
Well, thanks for the info...repped! 
:thumbsup:


asskicker i gotta spread some around first


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Haha, the topic creator must have watched all of Fedor's fights by now and is too embarrassed to post in his own topic because he knows how wrong he was. :laugh:


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> I heard that he eats broken glass for breakfast and lifts railway cars for a workout. I also heard that he once killed a man, just by looking at him funny.


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Fedor is impressive for sure.

I think he's the best in MMA right now, he's only going to lose if an opponent get's a 'lucky' shot.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Haha, the topic creator must have watched all of Fedor's fights by now and is too embarrassed to post in his own topic because he knows how wrong he was. :laugh:


 No I just have been busy because I have a life.......so sorry you are so stupid to post such ingnorance. I posted my opinion, so no I am not wrong. I do not want to waste as much time as it would take to watch every fight. I just stated my opinion on what I have seen. 

I never said Fedor wasn't great in fighting. All I said was so far, I have not seen anything impressive. Like I said, the fights I have seen, he did not dominate in any way. The way some people talk about him as being so great, it makes him sound like he just dominates all his opponents.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh yeah, Asskicker.......thanks for helping with my MMA knowledge

I am trying to learn more everyday


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah i was actually in the same boat as you at one time. I read everyone worshiping Fedor on mma forums so I watched some fights. I think the first fight I saw was the Babalu or Arona fight too. I was like WTF, I didnt know what the big deal about him was. But I eventually watched more and more of his fights and eventually saw all of them. Now I realize what everyones talkin about, he truly is dominant.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Rockbass, seeing as you have only seen a couple of fedor's fights I can see how you might feel this way. Because I too felt the same way before I downloaded a dvd with all Fedor's fights. And since than hes been my favorite fighter. Its not that Fedor does everything better than everyone else, its that he is very good at every aspect of mma. And that is very very rare in this sport. his tenacity is second to none, and if you look at the guys he has beaten its pretty impressive. Im sure your not familiar with all of them, but Rodrigo Noguiera who he dominated twice was thought to be an unbeatable champion before Fedor got to him. And Im sure you heard of Crocop, Fedor's relentless attack just overwhelmed him. I dont think this post is gonna suddenly make you a Fedor nuthugger but I tried my best.


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

u dont see many fighters in mma with almost a 100percent record and apart from a loss which was a cut the guy is amazing u cant just judge him on a highlight reel,watch his fights see how its done.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Rockbass, seeing as you have only seen a couple of fedor's fights I can see how you might feel this way. Because I too felt the same way before I downloaded a dvd with all Fedor's fights. And since than hes been my favorite fighter. Its not that Fedor does everything better than everyone else, its that he is very good at every aspect of mma. And that is very very rare in this sport. his tenacity is second to none, and if you look at the guys he has beaten its pretty impressive. Im sure your not familiar with all of them, but Rodrigo Noguiera who he dominated twice was thought to be an unbeatable champion before Fedor got to him. And Im sure you heard of Crocop, Fedor's relentless attack just overwhelmed him. I dont think this post is gonna suddenly make you a Fedor nuthugger but I tried my best.


 Thanks Jdun! I am not a nuthugger of any fighter by any means. So sorry I can't convert:laugh:


----------



## neo19dude (Jan 10, 2007)

Mirco "Cro Cop" Filopovic is a great fighter 2# in my eyes. I wish him the best of luck in the UFC, and I know he kick his way to the UFC Heavy Weight Championship. Fedor is what our childeren will read about in the future. He's the Michael Jordan of MMA. (Cro Cop is like the Larry Bird). Right now he's the greatest. what makes him so good is his well roundedness. He can knock your head of your shoulders, wrestle you to the ground and pound you, and make you tap. take some of the best strikers, wrestlers, and submission fig1hters and combine it in to one person and that is Fedor.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> No I just have been busy because I have a life.......so sorry you are so stupid to post such ingnorance. I posted my opinion, so no I am not wrong. I do not want to waste as much time as it would take to watch every fight. I just stated my opinion on what I have seen.
> 
> I never said Fedor wasn't great in fighting. All I said was so far, I have not seen anything impressive. Like I said, the fights I have seen, he did not dominate in any way. The way some people talk about him as being so great, it makes him sound like he just dominates all his opponents.


No need to throw a tantrum and name-call because you are wrong, you should have asked people for his best fight videos before making stupid statements like he is 'unimpressive'. If you can't find a man with a 14-0 record facing THE best in the world and schooling them all impressive, then I'd be nervous about trying to impress you with anything.


----------



## lainunder (Jan 11, 2007)

*Fedor is human*

I really admire Fedor as He is a total fighter, not only top striker but skilled and smart. I reckon he should set new challenges now that there is no one able to beat him. I can only say I still do not understand why Hunt could not beat him when he had the chance... either Fedor has got a iron arm or...whatever. I would also like to know to what extend he was injured (broken toe)


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> No need to throw a tantrum and name-call because you are wrong, you should have asked people for his best fight videos before making stupid statements like he is 'unimpressive'. If you can't find a man with a 14-0 record facing THE best in the world and schooling them all impressive, then I'd be nervous about trying to impress you with anything.


 You made an ignorant post, so I call it like I see it. Sorry! If it was an intelligent post suck as Jdun11's then fine, but it wasn't. Don't sound stupid and one sided and try to help someone out that has questions instead of telling them their opinion is wrong. If you actually read what I wrote without the Fedor nuthugger goggles on, you would understand where my question came from.


----------



## mmakwesasne84 (Jan 11, 2007)

*impressed*

fedor is the man in pride,exampe fedor vs hunt,hunt had the full mount and fedor got out like hunt was nothing,hunt being 40 pounds heavier thats pretty impressive if you ask me,sure he didnt throw with hunt b/c hes to smart a fighter,why waste time trading when he could throw hunt around like a rag doll then submit him.off the subject if fedors not that impressive then y is dana white trying so hard to bring fedor to the ufc.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> You made an ignorant post, so I call it like I see it. Sorry! If it was an intelligent post suck as Jdun11's then fine, but it wasn't. Don't sound stupid and one sided and try to help someone out that has questions instead of telling them their opinion is wrong. If you actually read what I wrote without the Fedor nuthugger goggles on, you would understand where my question came from.


I find it humorous that you call me ignorant, yet you use the term 'nuthugger'. You clearly took the post way too seriously, and blew what I said out of proportion.

And for the record, I don't sound stupid and one-sided, I sound informed. Before making bold statements you should analyze far more than you did. I can understand your position but stating you're not impressed because of a few fights (in which he still beat incredible athletes) is ignorance at its finest. 

Did you notice a trend in how quick Fedor's fights tend to be? These are athletes in peak physical condition, masters of their craft and they are dissected in a matter of minutes (most of them are anyway). You can call me a fanboy or what not, but to say the man isn't impressive is pretty much an insult to all the hardworking athletes out there that lost to him as well.

But whatever man, its your opinion and I have no problem with intellectual opposition. I didn't think you'd get angry enough to insult me with my comment, so I apologize, I was only teasing.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> I find it humorous that you call me ignorant, yet you use the term 'nuthugger'. You clearly took the post way too seriously, and blew what I said out of proportion.
> 
> And for the record, I don't sound stupid and one-sided, I sound informed. Before making bold statements you should analyze far more than you did. I can understand your position but stating you're not impressed because of a few fights (in which he still beat incredible athletes) is ignorance at its finest.
> 
> ...


 Dammmm I must have took your post too seriously. I'm sorry:cheeky4: No, the fights I saw were not very quick, which is why I asked about him. You say you are informed. I am not. That is where the thread comes from. People like you make him out as if he ends fights quickly with utter domination. I simply saw a few fights and did not see total domination. Sorry if my opinion of what I saw did not suit you. Comments like yours are the ones that make me less interested in Pride. If they were half intelligent like Jdun11's for example, it would make me even more interested and I would prob want to learn more about Pride.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> I do nto knwo much abour Pride, so after hearing so much about Cro Cop, I looked up on him more. Found out what people are talking about. I also hear/read so much about Fedor. Seems like a lot of people pretty much worship the guy and talk as though he is dominant like no other fighter out there. So naturally I went on the net looking up some of his fights. I think I watched 3 or 4 fights, and none of them were reallt impressive. Sure, the ones I watched, he won, but not really impressively. I saw one from when he fought Babalu. It looked like it was an older fight, so I know someone will come up with a real lame excuse like he was young then or something supid like that, but I was not impressed with him at all. He did not look all that great in the fight. That doesn't say much considering Chuck took Sobral out 2 times by knockout, yet Fedor didn't do much to him in the fight.
> 
> Basically I was wanting some opinions on if this guy is really that impressive. I think he isn't. He might have a good record, but that doesn't make him impressive in my eyes. So other than the lame nuthugger types that will say he is god, what do you all think about him?:dunno:


Fedor is impressive for two reasons. 

First, The fighters in PRIDE are generally recognized by everyone but UFC-only fans, as the most talented and skilled in the game. Fedor has beaten them all.

Secondly, He doesn't just beat them with one particular techinque that you can pinpoint. he just seems to take control of every fight, and even in situations where he seems to have some trouble, he just turns it around and imposes his will on the other fighter, and wins.

People exaderate, of course. But Fedor is the real deal. Is he unbeatable? no, nobody is. But he has beaten everyone in PRIDE that it makes sense for him to fight (he's not gunna fight Gomi, obviously). To watch his fights out of context is sometimes difficult to form a good perspective on him. but when you're familiar with PRIDE's history and the transition of champions, as well as the lineage of "who beat who", you realize that Fedor is one hell of a beast!!!


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Rockbass, I think the reason his fights lasted so long is because you were watching his fights in RINGS..Those fights are mainly grappling contests, because of the no hits to the face on the ground. And you probably saw his fight with Arona, and Arona is considered one of the greatest grapplers of all time. Those fights in RINGS once they hit the ground they arent much different than ADCC, and we all know Arona is the greatest champion in the history of ADCC not having a point scored against him. Even his fight with Babalu, that is in RINGS as well. Fedor's greatest weapon is his ground and pound and in those fights he isnt allowed to utilze it. I encourage you to watch his fights in Pride.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

pt447 said:


> Fedor is impressive for two reasons.
> 
> First, The fighters in PRIDE are generally recognized by everyone but UFC-only fans, as the most talented and skilled in the game. Fedor has beaten them all.
> 
> ...


pt, i thought when you saw this thread you were gonna go crazy !! :laugh:


----------



## MSC (Jan 20, 2007)

Fedor is the best fighter the sport has ever seen. I love Mirko but even he only stands a moderate chance of beating the technician that is Fedor. And now that he's gone to the UFC Fedor will most likely enjoy his reign for many years to come. As of right now there's nobody who could beat him on anything more than luck. He's a technician on the ground, standing up, grapling stand up, his submissions, his way of conserving energy every moment he's not hitting. I mean the guy is a machine sent from another planet. He adapts and learns at a vicious pace, so that by the end of every fight he has all weaknesses figured out and exploits them. That may be the reason why you didn't initially find him exciting, because he's not Mirko in that he doesn't come out and kick someones head off, he waits and stalks. Once he sees an opportunity the fights over everytime.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

d00d wtf r u talkin bout fedor is da man he is god man lmao wtf ur gay how can u say he is unimpres.? u dont even no wtf ur sayin dawg [email protected][email protected]! ****in ***** cocksuckin mother****er ***** ass ****** and the **** **** **** [email protected]!!11 rofl!!

fedor would beat chuck norris by flying failed heart transplant ***** lolz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111!!`1

w00t pwnt lolz


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> d00d wtf r u talkin bout fedor is da man he is god man lmao wtf ur gay how can u say he is unimpres.? u dont even no wtf ur sayin dawg [email protected][email protected]! ****in ***** cocksuckin mother****er ***** ass ****** and the **** **** **** [email protected]!!11 rofl!!
> 
> fedor would beat chuck norris by flying failed heart transplant ***** lolz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111!!`1
> 
> w00t pwnt lolz


I take it your state of mind wasnt exactly sober when you made that post?:laugh:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I take it your state of mind wasnt exactly sober when you made that post?:laugh:


lol no I was trying to give him the response that he DIDN'T want...aka 13 year old Sherdog know-it-alls.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> lol no I was trying to give him the response that he DIDN'T want...aka 13 year old Sherdog know-it-alls.


That's what I thought you were doing:laugh: It was amusing


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

watch fedor vs kevin randlemann. he gets slammed on his neck then wins by submission (kimura) like 45 seconds later. fedor is super calm, very well rounded, and very tenacious. he is the best fighter in MMA right now


----------



## AxleZTTic (Jan 3, 2007)

id like to see him and couture. i guess itll depend on how couture fights now that he's so old, but i think style-wise itd be a good match up. he hasnt fought josh barnett yet either right? imo two worthwhile match ups.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

wow. i just saw the title...fedor impressive...OR NOT. and i had to come in. fedor is 14 of 14 in pride. he has only 1 loss. there have been some fights that he hasnt looked incredible in but that was more because the rules took away his strong points. 

fedor = god.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

The thing about Fedor is that he is not a dominant physical freak like you would expect someone with his record to be. If you watch his fights you will see him take some of the craziest shots ever, from guys who are really big, and he recovers & puts them away within a minute of getting severely rocked. Fedor is not a cyborg, nor a God, Fedor is what a man should be. Fedor will not quit and mentally refuses to give up and even when rocked he thinks so far outside the fight that he can completely dominate the other fighter at any moment. 

If you have no respect for Fedor it is only because you have never been in a REAL fight in your life and do not understand how impressive some of his fights have been. I suggest you go see Fedor v Fujita to see what he is really all about.


----------



## stevebishop (Jan 31, 2007)

fedors a machine. hes the best in mma no doubt. but is it just me or is he losing it? not rapidly, but watch the kazuyuki fujita fight, he gets rocked and nearly loses. was abit of a wild shot from fujita i suppose, taking nothing from ironhead fujita hes an awesome fighter himself and one of my favourites. also, it was nailbitingly close in the mark hunt fight. when hunt had in a kimura i thought emelianenko would have to tap out. fortunately i was wrong  he can withstand a tonne of pain haha


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

stevebishop said:


> fedors a machine. hes the best in mma no doubt. but is it just me or is he losing it? not rapidly, but watch the kazuyuki fujita fight, he gets rocked and nearly loses. was abit of a wild shot from fujita i suppose, taking nothing from ironhead fujita hes an awesome fighter himself and one of my favourites. also, it was nailbitingly close in the mark hunt fight. when hunt had in a kimura i thought emelianenko would have to tap out. fortunately i was wrong  he can withstand a tonne of pain haha


Hunt never locked in the move properly, Fedor did. Very little pain if its done wrong. Fedor was never in any real danger. He knew the lock was bad and didn't panic for a second, then showed Hunt how its done, properly!


----------



## UltFightFanChmp (Dec 20, 2006)

johnnybravo1980 said:


> ok i dont mean to be rude but you must be completely undeducated when it comes to mma fighters if you think Fedor is unimpressive. I know its your opinion, but in this instance, your opinion is wrong and should not be aired.
> 
> What 4 fights have you watched? you watched a fight with Sobral, if you knew anything about mma, you would know that the fight was fought under "Rings" rule, where you cannot strike to the face when on the floor. Hence Fedors main strenght is ground and pound.
> 
> ...


I think I love you!
Rockbass is a funking idiot. No Joke.
You should read some of his other sht. 
Don't read mine though!


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

UltFightFanChmp said:


> I think I love you!
> Rockbass is a funking idiot. No Joke.
> You should read some of his other sht.
> Don't read mine though!


 Yeah I'm an idiot! Good one! You got me on that one.

Are you the same guy that said you can hear an accent when you read someone's post? Or was it someone else? I don't remember. :dunno:


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

No he doesnt have HL footage like Mirko with KO after KO...
But as far as the aspect of MMA, Fedor is god. The guys does what he has to do to win and then some more.

If you aren't impressed with Fedor... well then you must not be watching him. He is what MMA should be, a fighter who is skilled all around, but also calm and relaxed. Its sad because Fedor deserves to be seen and honored by Americans, who have taken a sudden liking to the sport of MMA. Fedor is to MMA, what Ali is to boxing, in my opinion.

The greatest..


----------



## johnnybravo1980 (Nov 1, 2006)

UltFightFanChmp said:


> I think I love you!
> Rockbass is a funking idiot. No Joke.
> You should read some of his other sht.
> Don't read mine though!


Hey man i was just saying out loud what everyone reading this stupid post was thinking inside. Rockabass made one of the most stupid and ill informed comments and i cant believe he is still trying to defend himself.

Fair enough,its his opinion and hes entitled to it, but seriously, think before you speak Rockabass. He claims he posted the comment so we could teach him more about Fedor, but in all this time hes spent reading us insulting his dumbass he could have watched a few Fedor fights in pride and then joined in the insults to himself


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

johnnybravo1980 said:


> Hey man i was just saying out loud what everyone reading this stupid post was thinking inside. Rockabass made one of the most stupid and ill informed comments and i cant believe he is still trying to defend himself.
> 
> Fair enough,its his opinion and hes entitled to it, but seriously, think before you speak Rockabass. He claims he posted the comment so we could teach him more about Fedor, but in all this time hes spent reading us insulting his dumbass he could have watched a few Fedor fights in pride and then joined in the insults to himself


 wow you almost make sense in that one! Just because I don't worship the guy doesn't mean anything. I posted because of the ignorant posts made about fighters. Some people made Fedor out to be someone that completely dominates all competition. He doesn't completely dominate from what I have seen. I am not saying he is not the best or anything else. But ignorant posts like yours make me turn farther away from wanting to see him. Thank you for another meaningless post that does nothing to help out with any MMA knowledge. But without the worshipping types like yourself that get all defensive instead of explaining things, this site would be boring. We need the idiots that call others ignorant because they do not have enough knowledge to come up with a reasonable explanation. So keep on with your put downs..........you make me feel more intelligent every time I read posts like yours!:thumbsup:


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

stevebishop said:


> fedors a machine. hes the best in mma no doubt. but is it just me or is he losing it? not rapidly, but watch the kazuyuki fujita fight, he gets rocked and nearly loses. was abit of a wild shot from fujita i suppose, taking nothing from ironhead fujita hes an awesome fighter himself and one of my favourites. also, it was nailbitingly close in the mark hunt fight. when hunt had in a kimura i thought emelianenko would have to tap out. fortunately i was wrong  he can withstand a tonne of pain haha


Hes actually had 12 fights since the Fujita fight so I dont think you can count that fight in saying hes losing it. Plus immediatly after he got rocked he finished the the fight at will.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Yea and Mark Hunt wasn't doing the kimura properly either, Fedor was prolly in minimal pain at the time. Then he does the coolest thing ever, a couple minutes later their positions are switched and Fedor shows Mark REALLY how to do a kimura:laugh:


----------



## achacha (Dec 31, 2006)

Fedor doesn't have a flashy finishing move like some others and he is not ripped like some. If you want that, then WWE is for you.

Just because he is not huge doesn't mean he is not stronger than most fighters, some of the strongest people in the world are not ripped. Look at Magnus Magnusson, he has a blocky build like Fedor, yet can squat a small car and throw beer kegs up a few flights.

Fedor is a tactician and a smart fighter. He is a master of using the oponents weakness against them and fight the fight they do not want. With strikers he quickly ties them up and takes the fight to a ground-n-pound (as seen with Hung and Crocop), with wrestlers and grapplers he stands and hits them (very hard) like with Coleman and Nog. Fedor's strength is not one thing but rather his amazing ability to avoid danger and to switch tactics to disable the oppponent (which is not always flashy but highly effective). Sometimes I think he is playing with them and if things get "complicated" he quickly finishes the fight.


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

Impressed? Do I even need to answer this... its Fedor for christ sakes


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

If you find Fedor unimpressive then you probably should stick to watching Backyard brawls and Kimbo... Because it would be obvious that you have ZERO knowledge of MMA. 3 HUGE Points!

1. Fedor has 14 wins in Pride...
2. LOOK AT THE PEOPLE HE HAS FOUGHT!!!!!!!!!!!! I understand you are new but here is your chance to learn about PrideFC. Please read up on these guys, then you may understand where 99% of us are coming from.
3. Saying Fedor is unimpressive is like new guys to MMa saying ground game is unimpressive. In order to appreciate what he does then you need to understand the technical significance of his fights. 

If you havent had enough reasons of why Fedor is impressive then I guess you're just going to be left in the dark on this one. Go watch old Tank Abbot films if you wanna see *stupid* excitement.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Tango87 said:


> If you find Fedor unimpressive then you probably should stick to watching Backyard brawls and Kimbo... Because it would be obvious that you have ZERO knowledge of MMA. 3 HUGE Points!
> 
> 1. Fedor has 14 wins in Pride...
> 2. LOOK AT THE PEOPLE HE HAS FOUGHT!!!!!!!!!!!! I understand you are new but here is your chance to learn about PrideFC. Please read up on these guys, then you may understand where 99% of us are coming from.
> ...


Can you please stop typing in CAPS and ending half your sentences with exclamation marks? It's really irritating, and this is not the first post you've done that in. Please...


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

herton17 said:


> Can you please stop typing in CAPS and ending half your sentences with exclamation marks? It's really irritating, and this is not the first post you've done that in. Please...


Well considering I truly don't give shit about your opinion I will keep using my CAPS and "!!!!" Fortunately there are still individuals that attempt to exhibit emotion through text. I never really cared for emoticons so I just use CAPS and "!!!" Just picture a guy yelling at you when you see that. Nevertheless, please focus on my content and not my use of punctuation and capitalization. Your obvoulsy in the right forum... I'm glad we talk about english gammar and punctuation here... Dink.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Tango87 said:


> Well considering I truly don't give shit about your opinion I will keep using my CAPS and "!!!!" Fortunately there are still individuals that attempt to exhibit emotion through text. I never really cared for emoticons so I just use CAPS and "!!!" Just picture a guy yelling at you when you see that. Nevertheless, please focus on my content and not my use of punctuation and capitalization. Your obvoulsy in the right forum... I'm glad we talk about english gammar and punctuation here... Dink.


Thanks very much for letting me know that you care about my opinion. It's really refreshing to have someone as intelligent as yourself insult me like that. Please keep posting your nonsense remarks. I would also like to add that you are clearly in the right forum because you seem to know a substantial amount of facts about MMA in general. You know as much about MMA as you do about grammar and punctuation. Your opinion is always welcome. 

Regards to you and to everyone who needs to listen to you on a daily basis. I feel sorry for them.


----------



## UltFightFanChmp (Dec 20, 2006)

shut up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
who cares if someone uses caps or !s. SHUUUUUUUT UUUUPPP!
REALLY WHO FUNKING GIVES A SHT
THANK YOU FOR LISTENING
I LOVE YOU
WILL YOU HAVE MY BABYS
you bloody wanker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Alright, my bad. I shouldn't have said anything. Thanks for you input buddy.


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

herton17 said:


> Thanks very much for letting me know that you care about my opinion. It's really refreshing to have someone as intelligent as yourself insult me like that. Please keep posting your nonsense remarks. I would also like to add that you are clearly in the right forum because you seem to know a substantial amount of facts about MMA in general. You know as much about MMA as you do about grammar and punctuation. Your opinion is always welcome.
> 
> Regards to you and to everyone who needs to listen to you on a daily basis. I feel sorry for them.


Bro there is a very simple way to avoid my posts... Ummm, don't read them. If anyone's ears are bloody due to my comments then they can also do the same. What's funny is that you actually agreed with my opinion in another thread so I must not be that ignorant to MMA. Dude if you get a hard on off of insulting people and their grammar then more power to you but overall take your napolean complex somewhere else. Ok here you go, you are the best MMA fan alive and your english skills are top notch. You feel better now? Ok I'm done with this, it's time to actually talk about things that matter and not argue with someone over shit that does not apply to MMA.

Cheers
Tango


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

UltFightFanChmp said:


> shut up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> who cares if someone uses caps or !s. SHUUUUUUUT UUUUPPP!
> REALLY WHO FUNKING GIVES A SHT
> THANK YOU FOR LISTENING
> ...


THANK YOU!


----------



## 1hittaquitta (Oct 15, 2006)

staight up, Fedor might be the greatest fighter ever.. u could not name a fighter right now in any MMA that i think could beat him..


----------



## nprussell (Dec 5, 2006)

greatest HEAVYWEIGHT fighter - probably. you are right I could not name u a fighter in mma right now that could beat him soundly. there is always those flukes but im not sure if that could even happen to him yet. I just wish that we could find out with a pride vs. ufc or others.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

nprussell said:


> greatest HEAVYWEIGHT fighter - probably. you are right I could not name u a fighter in mma right now that could beat him soundly. there is always those flukes but im not sure if that could even happen to him yet. I just wish that we could find out with a pride vs. ufc or others.


No...greatest POUND FOR POUND fighter


----------



## jesse danger (Oct 15, 2006)

loller90278 said:


> ok heres the short explanation that you can understand easily..
> 
> you looked up crocop, and found him impressive right?
> so that being said..
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## judokajapan (Jan 23, 2007)

Fedor was very impressive in this fight, more so than other fights and here is why. He might have been a bit bored, and this happens when you are at the top, tearing through the competition. So Hunt was making a fight out of it but as soon as Fedor realized what was happening, he, as if like at the switch of a button, picked it up and submitted Hunt. How many other fighters can do this? Pick it up whenever they please and submit another top fighter almost immediately? Not many. Fedor is at the top of the food chain. No one comes close to him.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Tango87 said:


> Bro there is a very simple way to avoid my posts... Ummm, don't read them. If anyone's ears are bloody due to my comments then they can also do the same. What's funny is that you actually agreed with my opinion in another thread so I must not be that ignorant to MMA. Dude if you get a hard on off of insulting people and their grammar then more power to you but overall take your napolean complex somewhere else. Ok here you go, you are the best MMA fan alive and your english skills are top notch. You feel better now? Ok I'm done with this, it's time to actually talk about things that matter and not argue with someone over shit that does not apply to MMA.
> 
> Cheers
> Tango


My comment had nothing to do with your grammar. It's just annoying when ppl try to 'yell' by using caps and exclamation points. It s the same thing as yelling in real life when you're tryin to make a point.
Secondly, I did not try to insult you, I politely asked you to stop it. You dont have to do anything I ask from you. You responded by telling me you didnt give a shit about my opinion. So why does it matter to you if I agreed with you in another post? Are you saying that you are knowledgable about MMA because I agreed with you? Yes...yes you are. And for that I thank you. 
Can we put this behind us now? I didnt try to start a war, it was merely a comment.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> I do nto knwo much abour Pride, so after hearing so much about Cro Cop, I looked up on him more. Found out what people are talking about. I also hear/read so much about Fedor. Seems like a lot of people pretty much worship the guy and talk as though he is dominant like no other fighter out there. So naturally I went on the net looking up some of his fights. I think I watched 3 or 4 fights, and none of them were reallt impressive. Sure, the ones I watched, he won, but not really impressively. I saw one from when he fought Babalu. It looked like it was an older fight, so I know someone will come up with a real lame excuse like he was young then or something supid like that, but I was not impressed with him at all. He did not look all that great in the fight. That doesn't say much considering Chuck took Sobral out 2 times by knockout, yet Fedor didn't do much to him in the fight.
> 
> Basically I was wanting some opinions on if this guy is really that impressive. I think he isn't. He might have a good record, but that doesn't make him impressive in my eyes. So other than the lame nuthugger types that will say he is god, what do you all think about him?:dunno:


OK, you're new to this whole thing so I'll explain this to you as simply as I can. Fedor is the greatest fighter in the history of Mixed Martial Arts. Period.

No one has dominated a weight class like Fedor, ever. No one has taken on opponents with as big a size difference as Fedor has and no one has been able to maintain the record that Fedor has. Period.

This is how most MMA groups list the top ten heavyweights in the world (the last 4 spots are in varying orders):
1. Fedor Emelianenko
2. Mirko Filipovic (CroCop)
3. Josh Barnett
4. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
5. Mark Hunt
6. Tim Sylvia
7. Aleksander Emelianenko
8. Andrei Arlovski
9. Jeff Monson
10. Sergei Kharitinov/Semmy Schilt/Jerome LeBanner/a few other guys

Of the top 9 guys I listed (the guys that tend to be on everyone's list), Fedor is #1. There's a reason for that. Fedor has beaten 3 of them in MMA competition, and another one is his kid-brother who he's beaten in ***** on a few occasions. He finished Hunt (as you've heard) and he won decisively over Nogueira and CroCop.

Fedor fights in a league where there is no weight cap. Before fighting Mark Coleman, Fedor's opponent was Wagner "Zuluzinho" da Conceicao Martins, a fighter who weighs just about 400 pounds and, though he has an unimpressive record, is a pretty good fighter. Fedor KO'd Zulu in 26 seconds. Here's the video:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Sb83WdlOFdQ

A while back Fedor fought former UFC heavyweight champion Kevin Randleman, the only fighter ever to finish CroCop with strikes. It's still considered one of the greatest recoveries in MMA history, here's the video:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=EASpS0zGCLU&mode=related&search=

Still not impressed? Here are some of his highlight reels:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=NMMMaSkgma8

http://youtube.com/watch?v=sHZnlu_cIu8

http://youtube.com/watch?v=z_atO9lz-MQ&mode=related&search=

If you don't think Fedor is impressive (and maybe you do now) I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Great post, repped. I think that should clear up the situation pretty well...


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Good post Ironman but I disagree with those rankings.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Good post Ironman but I disagree with those rankings.


Yeah, they're not universal, but the top 5 are pretty solid. Fedor, CroCop, Barnett, Nogueira and Hunt.

Thanks for the rep.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Yeah, they're not universal, but the top 5 are pretty solid. Fedor, CroCop, Barnett, Nogueira and Hunt.
> 
> Thanks for the rep.


I think the top five should go Fedor, Mirko, Nog, Barnett, Tim


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I think the top five should go Fedor, Mirko, Nog, Barnett, Tim


You really think that Tim Sylvia could beat Mark Hunt. I really don't think that there's a chance of that. Tim is a good kickboxer, but Mark Hunt is a former K-1 champion and has a head like a f*cking cinderblock. I just think he's a better fighter, but that's just me.

As for switching Barnett and Nog, there's a personal bias, but they can get flipped back and forth.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

IronMan said:


> You really think that Tim Sylvia could beat Mark Hunt. I really don't think that there's a chance of that. Tim is a good kickboxer, but Mark Hunt is a former K-1 champion and has a head like a f*cking cinderblock. I just think he's a better fighter, but that's just me.
> 
> As for switching Barnett and Nog, there's a personal bias, but they can get flipped back and forth.


I personally think that Hunt would beat Tim but as of now Tim still deserves to be ranked ahead of Hunt.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

BJJ Boy said:


> Hes very good, but i dont like him, to me, hes just an over wieght hard puncher,


whoa! he's a multiple-time russian ***** champ and 12 of his 25 wins ended in submission. he's MUCH more than a hard puncher. he's only tko'd/ko'd 6 fighters. most of his wins are by kimura's and armbars. i figured you'd like that sorta thing bjj boy.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

BJJ Boy said:


> Hes very good, but i dont like him, to me, hes just an over wieght hard puncher,


Ouch!! Thats what I call an uneducated statement. No one, and I mean no one has better physical conditioning than Fedor. I think he runs about 14K a day in high altitudes (when you're capable of doing that, gimme a call). He's never gassed in a fight, and is a supreme ground fighter (probably the best in the business). If Nogueira couldnt sub him, no one will. If Crocop couldnt knock him out, I dont think it'll happen.

Edit: Oh wait...maybe Rickson can sub him. Mouahahahaha


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

BJJ Boy said:


> Hes very good, but i dont like him, to me, hes just an over wieght hard puncher,


Overweight? He weighs in at 230. Thats not that big for a HW.:laugh: :laugh: You crack me up dude.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

people worship fedor for a reason.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

That right hand he took in peide was impressive, there are not too many people on this entire planet that can take a shot like that and still stand up. 

Then theres the Randleman flying german suplex :dunno: i still ask myself how was Fedor not knocked out by that.

The armbar on Coleman was pure skill. Very Impressive

By the way, who was the man that stroked Fedor with that right i was talking about earlier?


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Negative1 said:


> That right hand he took in peide was impressive, there are not too many people on this entire planet that can take a shot like that and still stand up.
> 
> Then theres the Randleman flying german suplex :dunno: i still ask myself how was Fedor not knocked out by that.
> 
> ...


Fujita?


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

herton17 said:


> Fujita?


yep. it was Fujita that rocked Fedor, i think he's the only one that has rocked Fedor...of course that didn't do him much good...Fedor recovered so fast.

Randlemans suplex on Fedor was insane, any noramal man would have been finished right there


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Kool, you two will get rep for this information. :thumbsup: 

You two are alright in my books

Fedor is jesus in human form.


----------

